# Child's Sweater for Circular Needles



## SashaLeavitt (Jun 8, 2014)

Sweater Pattern 

Chest Measurements- size 4 24 in. Finished 28 in.
- size 6 26 in. Finished 31 in.
- size 8 28 in. Finished 33 in.
- size 10 30 in. Finished 35 1/2 in.

Required Needles- size 4mm circular and set of 4
size 5mm circular and set of 4

Instructions
Body: with main color and 4 mm circular needles, cast on 126 (140-150-160) sts. Join in round and place marker on first st. Work 2 inches in K1, P1 ribbing. 

Change to 5mm circular needles and knit in even rounds until work measures from beginning 10 (11-12-15) in. 

Next Round- K5 (5-6-6). Slip these and 5 (5-6-6) from previous round on to a st. holder. 10 (10-12-12) sts on st. holder. K63 (70-75-80) sts. Slip last 10 (10-12-12) sts just worked onto a stitch holder. Knit to end of round. 

Leave work on needles and un worked and begin Sleeves. 

Sleeves- make 2

With MC and set of 4, 4mm needles, cast on 30 (32-34-36) sts. Divide these stitches evenly onto 3 needles. Join in round and place marker. Work 2 inches in K1, P1 ribbing, increasing 6 sts evenly in last round. 36 (38-40-42) sts. 

Change to set of 4, 5mm needles and knit in rounds, increasing 1 sts in beginning and end of 5th rnd and every following 6th rnd, until increases are 48 ( 56-60-66) sts around. 

Continue until work measures from the beginning 11 1/2 (13-14-15 1/2) in. 

Next rnd: K5 (5-6-6) sts, then slip these 5 and 5 from previous rnd onto stitch holder. 10 (10-12-12) sts on stitch holder. Leave remaining stitches on a spare needle. 

Yoke

With MC and body, *K 38 (46-48-54) sts of sleeve (sts on the spare needle), K 53 (60-63-68) sts of Body* repeat for second sleeve and the back of the body ending back at the first sleeve attached. Place a marker at last stitch. 182 (212-222-244) sts. 

Next Rnd- *K28 (28-29-22), K2tog * repeat from * to * until last 2 (2-5-4) sts. K remaining sts. 176 (192-215-234) sts. 

Knit 1 (2-2-3) rnds even. 

Sizes 8 & 10 only- *K(28-21), K2tog.* repeat until last (5-4) sts. Knit remaining sts. (208-224) sts. 

All Sizes- Do 6 rounds of even Knitting
- *K6 sts, K2tog* repeat around 
- Do 11 rounds of even Knitting
- *Knit 5 sts, K2tog* repeat around
- Do 5 rounds of even Knitting
- *K4, K2tog* repeat around
- Do 3 rounds of even Knitting
- *K3, K2tog* repeat around. 
- Knit round
- *K2, K2tog* repeat around

Next Rnd- Knit dec. 0 (0-2-4) sts evenly around. 66 (72-76-80) sts. Proceed in K1, P1 ribbing for 2 1/2 in. Cast off very loosely. Fold neckline in half on WS and sew loosely in position. graft underarm sts. Tie off and trim ends.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

How cute, thanks!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern my GS is a super hero fanatic!


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you! And my grandsons will thank you, too!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters and darling children modeling them. I especially like the Spider-man sweater and have sent you a PM.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thank you for taking the time to post the pattern and the pictore


----------



## grammiejh (Mar 14, 2011)

Love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrswyzard (Jul 13, 2011)

What size yarn did you use? It might be there and I didnt see it. If so i apologize for the question. Thank you love these sweaters.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## SashaLeavitt (Jun 8, 2014)

actually I didnt post the yarn size. I get the same kind every time so i didnt even think of it sorry. that yarn I use is Red Heart, and It says Medium, worsted 4. I hope that helps. I do know the yarn doesnt seem to matter except keeping to the worst 4 when doing a pattern stops it from bunching a lot, especially in the Yoke when decreasing.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern..


----------



## SashaLeavitt (Jun 8, 2014)

this is the Spiderman Pattern I tried to get it as dark as I could by going over it with marker for u. Its done the the size 8 measurements, so if ur doing one smaller or larger just find the center sts and that will show u where to put the spiders and make the designs in red and blue. I do hope this helps. I did Front and Back seperately and each side is 75 sts wide.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

WOW! Thank you for the pattern and pictures!


----------



## SashaLeavitt (Jun 8, 2014)

also the X's are for RED, O's are for BLUE and B's are for BLACK. I realized that the Legend is probably too small to see. And one more thing, If I have written a symbol like X for example and nothing else after it, that just means stay in the same color. I found over filling the pattern with the symbols often confused me and caused me to make more mistakes. I hope this helps and that every enjoys this pattern. I loved making it, its was a lot of fun


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very, very nice pattern. So inventive. Thanks for taking the time to share the pattern here, and for adding the charts.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks so much. I have printed it off. I will be making a 6 for Christmas. he is small and turns 5 this month.
One more favor please. I love creative people like you. I am not.
How did you do the hood?


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cute and thanks for sharing such a lovely pattern.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Love spidey!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. Looks like a very easy pattern to follow.


----------



## 111276 (Feb 22, 2014)

I was looking for the hood, too. read the pattern, but it seems to have escaped me. :>


----------



## SashaLeavitt (Jun 8, 2014)

thank you, this is something I love to do, and am getting good at doing. I am glad that others like them as well


----------



## SashaLeavitt (Jun 8, 2014)

the hood, is done a bit differently. the pattern for that is :

once you change to the smaller needles after the Yoke is done, knit 27 sts around the front, K2tog and turn
Purl around until sts before the first K2tog, P2tog, turn. 
Knit row decreasing once at the beginning and end
Purl row decreasing once at beginning and end. 
continue this until 58 sts remain. 
Knit row
Purl row
continue until work measures 12 inches, or required length to fit head
put 29 sts on to one needle and remaining 29 sts onto another
sew together. 
the eyes r felt and glued into place once it is completed

I am glad you r trying out this pattern. if u have any questions feel free to ask me


----------



## mgr (Jan 17, 2011)

My grandson is so excited ... He loves Spiderman!
Unfortunately his Gigi ... that would me, didn't have the heart to tell him I'm not that talented. Still working on my first Child's Knitted Top Down. lol
Will do my best to knit it for him so Thank You very much for sharing the pattern. 
Mary Gail


----------



## SashaLeavitt (Jun 8, 2014)

It took a lot of planning and work to get this done, it was a first for me as well. The pattern made it easier to work it out. I do hope u enjoy it.


----------

